# A Question About a Movie Music...



## hell_storm2004

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post to this forum. I have a question about a song played in the movie Okuribito (The Departures), the best foreign film this year at the Oscars. If anyone has watched the movie, I would like to know the name of the song which is played by the lead actor and his group in the concert during the beginning of the film after which their band gets fired! Please do let me know... I am trying to find out the answer to this for a long time!


----------



## Artemis

I don't know anything about the movie but I simply "Googled" the title and added the word "music". Several links came up. This one might help as it seems to list all the music tracks.

You might try Amazon to get hold of the soundtrack.

I listened to one of the tracks (a solo cello piece but I don't know its title) which I spotted on a youtube video I found. It's definitely not "classical" music as people on here would understand it. It's modern material made to sound vaguely like classical.


----------



## PostMinimalist

it could be one of these (copy and pasted from the OST CD list)


1. SHINE OF SNOW 1 
2. NOHKAN 
3. KAISAN 
4. GOOD-BY CELLO 
5. NEW ROAD 
6. MODEL 
7. FIRST CONTACT 
8. WASHING 
9. KIZUNA 1 
10. BEAUTIFUL DEAD 1 
11. Okuribito - on record - 
12. GUI-DANCE 
13. SHINE OF SNOW 2 
14. AVE MARIA 
15. KIZUNA 2 
16. BEAUTIFUL DEAD 2 
17. FATHER 
18. Okuribito - memory - 
19. Okuribito - ending -


----------



## Artemis

PostMinimalist said:


> it could be one of these (copy and pasted from the OST CD list)


I've already referred to this list, and in the process showed how simple it is to find this information oneself, which is the only reason I answered this thread in the first place.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Ok. The OST list a IMDb says Vivaldi Gloria. I have played the Gloria several times and this didn't ring any bells so I think it might not be that. My gut reaction was to say 'Lully' or 'Charpentier' but I think I might be getting sidetracked by the spoken French over it! I'm trying to download a score of the Gloria now to see if it's an introduction to something but it seems too long and complete to be part of this work. There are lots of Vilvaldi like things in this piece but it doesn't quite click as Viv to me. I'll keep you posted if I find anthing!


----------



## andruini

I watched the movie, the piece you're looking for is the finale of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._9_(Beethoven)


----------



## hell_storm2004

I have Googled a lot about this in the past! Its a very popular song! My ears are not classically trained enough to recognize which song is it. But i can say its a very popular song. If you do a youtube on it you may listen to it and recognize it instantly.


----------



## hell_storm2004

Thanks Andruini! For the song I'll check it out!


----------

